# Immersion Blender question



## scrambledeggs (Jul 7, 2007)

I am looking for an immersion blender, to puree soups inside the pot, as well as make emulsion sauces (i heard this is well suited for that job)

I know the kitchenaid one is considered the best. Right now, though, I have the top-of-the-line Kitchenaid HAND mixer, which has an optional attachment for immersion blending.

Does anybody know if this is as good as the kitchenaid regular immersion blender?


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 7, 2007)

no idea, but would it be as convinient to use?


----------



## Katie H (Jul 7, 2007)

I have no idea.  I have a Braun "boat motor" I love.  I like  that the shaft is nice an long so I can immerse it in a fairly deep pot.  I question that you would have that capability with a mixer attachment.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jul 7, 2007)

Here it is:
KitchenAid®: Hand Mixer Accessories


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2007)

The actual immersion blender turns at a much faster speed than the hand mixer. Besides, that linked item looks more like a mixing tool than a device that will puree solids.

You don't have to spend a lot of money for a good immersion blender. $20 will get you one that will do all the standard stuff from pureeing soups and sauces to making emulsion sauces.

You can spend a lot more than $20 for more power or for attachments but a $20 Braun (for example) with a detachable end that can go into the dishwasher is all you'll need.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jul 8, 2007)

I checked some online reviews. The los angeles times did a review and said the kitchenaid was superior; and that the braun was noisy and unrefined.

I also heard about Bamix immersion blenders. Does anyone have one of these? Are they worth the extra price?

What about these "Wolfgang Puck" immersion blenders (modelled after Bamix) that are all over ebay? Are they good?

Also, is it quicker to whip cream with these immersion blenders, compared to a kitchenaid hand mixer?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 8, 2007)

scrambledeggs said:
			
		

> I checked some online reviews. The los angeles times did a review and said the kitchenaid was superior; and that the braun was noisy and unrefined.
> 
> I also heard about Bamix immersion blenders. Does anyone have one of these? Are they worth the extra price?
> 
> Also, is it quicker to whip cream with these immersion blenders, compared to a kitchenaid hand mixer?


 
The Braun works fine for most uses. IMO you're better off getting an immersion blender rather then an attachment. I agree with what Andy said about the attachment and about the power of the hand mixer. Unless you're going to be doing huge batches of soups or sauces, the Braun will work fine. If you feel more comfortable getting a Kitchenaid, then get it. The main thing is that you're happy with your product. 

Regarding your last question, you cannot whip cream with an immersion blender unless you get a whisk attachment. The quickest way is to use a stand mixer. I don't know about the other two.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2007)

My earlier post was not to get you to buy a Braun, that was just an example. Besides, I don't know what unrefined means in this context.

My point is: immersion blenders are everywhere and you don't have to spend a lot of money to get one that does everything you need. If you want the "Best" be prepared to pay for it.


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2007)

scrambledeggs said:
			
		

> I know the kitchenaid one is considered the best.


I am not really sure I would say that. Kitchenaid is the best according to who? These things are personal taste in many cases so what is the best for some people is not the best for others.

I have a Braun and it does an amazing job. It is not noisy, it cleans up easily, it has plenty of power, it is a quality made product that will last years and years, I have never put it to a task and had it fail.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 8, 2007)

> ...you cannot whip cream with an immersion blender unless you get a whisk attachment.



My immersion blender came with a plastic cylinder shaped "bowl" which worked like a charm for whipping cream.  It worked so well that you could even use skim milk and it would still turn out perfectly.


Z


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 8, 2007)

I love love love my Braun immersion blender with whisk attachment.  Also comes with other attachments to turn it into a food chopper and ice crusher.  It's my most frequently used kitchen gizmo.  Powerful, easy to clean and very convenient to use.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 8, 2007)

whoops ~ forgot to add:

My first immersion blender was made of hard plastic (with a metal blade of course), which ended up cracking. My 2nd one is entirely metal from the handle down. I'd highly recommend one that isn't plastic so you don't end up having to get another as soon.


Z


----------



## ironchef (Jul 9, 2007)

Zereh said:
			
		

> My immersion blender came with a plastic cylinder shaped "bowl" which worked like a charm for whipping cream. It worked so well that you could even use skim milk and it would still turn out perfectly.
> 
> 
> Z


 
Interesting. Didn't know that. But after thinking about it, I suppose it does make sense. I use immersion blenders to incorporate air into sauces to make them into foams. It should also be able to incorporate air into whipping cream as well.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, the trick was to ever-so-slowly pull the blender up to the top of the bowl contraption. Was pretty nifty. And quick!


Z


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a Braun Multiquick (MR 5550 M BC, 400 Watts).
I bought it by accident at Bed, bath and beyond (display sample, $ 30 due to damaged packaging) a while ago and it is excellent.
I was told that regular price is in the neighborhood of $ 60.
If I am not mistaken, Cook's Illustrated tested immersion blenders this year, a Braun blender (a less powerful version) was considered as a Best Buy.


----------



## ducdebrabant (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't used my immersion blender since the first time, because I can't get the blade out.  It's very scary to try, too, because it's sharp.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got an old Braun that is still going strong after 14-15 years ... don't remember exactly when or where I got it - but it was only about $20, or less. It doesn't have any attachments - it doesn't have a removable metal shaft ... it's a one piece cream colored plastic case with an avacado green switch and isn't a problem at all to clean - I simply emerse the bottom part into a glass of hot soapy water and let it run for a few seconds, then clean off the out side and rinse. And, I don't find it either unsophisticated in design nor does it seem noisy (hey, any motor running at those RPMs is going to make a little noise).


----------



## decolady (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a cordless Cuisinart that was pretty much useless after the first time or two.  Never could get the shaft to stay attached to the motor.  About six weeks ago I got a Braun and I love it so much I got a second one for the farm.  Both have been getting a workout lately with my crockpot apple butter.  The apples are not peeled, and the immersion blender makes it all a wonderful purée.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 11, 2007)

Mine is Braun.  I've had it for years, it's never disappointed....


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 11, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> I've got an old Braun that is still going strong after 14-15 years ... don't remember exactly when or where I got it - but it was only about $20, or less. It doesn't have any attachments - it doesn't have a removable metal shaft ... it's a one piece cream colored plastic case with an avacado green switch and isn't a problem at all to clean - I simply emerse the bottom part into a glass of hot soapy water and let it run for a few seconds, then clean off the out side and rinse. And, I don't find it either unsophisticated in design nor does it seem noisy (hey, any motor running at those RPMs is going to make a little noise).



I think we have the same one, purchased at the same time.  I just used it last night for a roasted garlic soup I made.


----------



## oneoffour (Dec 16, 2007)

I've had a Braun 200 watt unit for years now. A two piece for easy clean up. No attachments and no compaints it has always done well. I have learned the hard way to use a narrow deep pot or Baine Marie. When you have it shallow the liquid is sprayed all over the place.


----------

